# Valenciano - Schools - Jalon Valley



## slfensom (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi there. Newbie poster.

We own a rental property in Jalon. We are thinking of moving there permanently. We are currently expats in Dubai so are kinda used to being abroad. My main concern is schools for my 2 kids (5 & 10), both currently go to international private schools.

I have read an old thread about schools and my view is that my 10 yr old will go to a private school and my 5 yr old will attend local school. I am confident she will learn Spanish easily (I am also pretty reasonable speaker).

HOWEVER I am worried about the impact of her learning Castellano & Valenciano at the same time. I'd be much happier if she could stick with Castellano only.

Can anyone offer any advice? Perhaps you've had a recent experience?

Many thanks:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

My eldest was the same age when we came to Spain. I thought he would have been put into a year lower than he actually did so, in the end, he just had 1 year at a state primary school having to learn Spanish and Valencian.

He did fine. 

My younger twins were put into the year below what I would have expected but again, they did fine learning both languages.


I think it really depends on the individual but I am really glad that we put all 3 of ours into a state school (and not just because of the money aspect).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

my two were 5 & 8 (nearly 9) when they started in state school here & have always studied in both languages without any real problems - my elder daughter speaks Valenciano & Castellano like a native (according to my Valencian friends, one of whom is a teacher at the secondary school) - & English of course  


my younger daughter isn't so keen on speaking Valenciano, but reads & writes it just fine - & is a native Castellano speaker 


you won't be able to avoid Valenciano - even the International schools have to teach a certain number of hours a week in Valenciano


----------



## slfensom (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks. I guess i was looking for some comfort on the dual language aspect.

Are there many native English speakers in the schools? Again, hoping that initially there will be some one she can play with until she gets up to speed.

Are there any league tables for the local schools? If we are going to do the state school then would like to make sure its a good one. At present we are flexible as to where we will live - aim to rent for a year then buy.

Thanks a million.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

slfensom said:


> Thanks. I guess i was looking for some comfort on the dual language aspect.
> 
> Are there many native English speakers in the schools? Again, hoping that initially there will be some one she can play with until she gets up to speed.
> 
> ...


No, no such things as league tables. You just have to ask around locally. 

Usually school places are allocated geographically, though you can request your preferred school. 
You would only get a place though, once more local children and those with siblings there, have their places


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Spanish and Valenciano are very similar. Speaking and understanding Valenciano is easy to learn, writing and grammar can be a bit more tricky but does not represent a big problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mike kelly said:


> Spanish and Valenciano are very similar. Speaking and understanding Valenciano is easy to learn, writing and grammar can be a bit more tricky but does not represent a big problem.


Hmmmm. Not sure I'd agree nor would my children.

Valenciano seems to be a mix of French, Italian and a lot of Spanish.

It should, and must, be treated as a separate language - as is Catalan.



My children went straight into the school not knowing one single word of Spanish or Valencian! 
You'de be surprised how quickly they made friends and got people to understand them whilst playing in the playground.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Hmmmm. Not sure I'd agree nor would my children.
> 
> Valenciano seems to be a mix of French, Italian and a lot of Spanish.
> 
> ...


Valenciano is a dialect of Catalan, or vice versa. I know I'll get into trouble for saying that, but there's so little difference between them that it's ridiculous to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Valenciano seems to be a mix of French, Italian and a lot of Spanish.


I might be okay with that, I keep dropping French into my Spanish and causing looks of bewilderment and then laughter.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Hmmmm. Not sure I'd agree nor would my children.
> 
> Valenciano seems to be a mix of French, Italian and a lot of Spanish.
> 
> ...


Yes valenciano is a mix of french italian and spanish ;-), like spanish is a mix of italian ,catalan portuguese,etc etc,all this languages have his root in latin then is normal that this languages have similar words,catalan/valenciano is a language with origins in the 10th century similar to spanish,or other european languages.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalan_language


----------

